# When do you start your exercise routine?



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We just got our boer goats yesterday. Our fair is second weekend of October. One is Feb born and other is March born(58lbs and 48lbs) So, 18 weeks away. I know right now we need to just get them used to us, but 

1) should we be putting leads on them daily starting now?
2) Other than just walking them, should we be starting to try and get them to brace now, or at a later time?
3) when should we start exercising them, like running them back to the pen, or pulling a tire, or on a treadmill?


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Anyone? Offer of advice orctips?


----------



## ForeverBoerd (May 3, 2017)

We breed our own goats and start them as soon as we can. Our does are very tame and don't mind us messing with their kids, so for us that means we get a collar on them within a few days. Granted, at that point we don't start dragging them around, we just want them to get used to the feeling of something around their neck. Also messing with their feet is crucial depending on how you set them up so they don't jump away if you need to physically pick up and move their feet. As a general rule starting as soon as you can is a good practice. As far as exercise goes, we walk them almost every day (usually about a 10-15 minute walk that involves going up a short hill) and sprint them short distances when we can. Another thing that's good for building muscle and doesn't involve a lot of extra time your part is having things for them to jump on in their pen (provided you have the space for that). We also have feeders that require them to stand on their hind legs with front legs on a board to build back leg muscles. Good luck!


----------



## Clover2014 (Apr 6, 2015)

We like to start halter breaking our kids about a week or two after we get them. This gives them a chance to get used to us and their new surroundings. I would also recommend starting to brace them now. Its easier to teach a young small kid how to brace rather than waiting until they are already 60 pounds.... I've made this mistake. We also start exercising as soon as they are halter broke. We walk them everyday we can and run them.


----------

